# Naturally Polled Nubian Buckling?



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

"Jasper" is going on 5wks old, both his sisters were fully through-the-skin horned today when Grannygoose finally got up the nerve to dis-bud them, but this little guy shows no indication of anything ever erupting through the skin.







No chance of papers on his dam (in one of the pictures above), and really don't know if she's pure Nubian or not, though she sure looks it. Sire was a well conformed, black and white spotted, (borrowed)subject-to-register buck who was well blessed with horns.

Would this make him more desirable as a breeding buck? Planning to list him on local Craigs List for the next couple weeks before wethering him.

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually one of the parents has to be polled for them to be polled. Is he smaller or slower growing than the girls?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't really know how to tell if dam is naturally polled, or dis-budded. There's no sign of scarring, bases, or any indication she ever had horns though. No, he's the largest, both at birth and at present, most vigorous, one of the three.

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then he may very well be polled! Nice!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Usually, a polled goat will only have one "swirl" of hair on the top of their head. Your buck looks like he only has one swirl to me in the pics. Also, they will sometimes get bumps that never break through the skin, they look like horn buds, but never break through. 

Does his mom have bumps where her horns would be? Does she have a single swirl in her hair on top of her head? That could give you a clue if she is polled herself.

I personally love polled goats, if only because I don't have to disbud! Sure would make him worth more to me, but I cant speak for everyone.


----------

